# overflow diarrhoea



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

Despite taking imodium each day, some days I still get an urgent rush with a large amount of watery stools. I'm wondering if this might be because of overflow D, I read about this, if someone gets to constipated the bowels react and produce D. But I still have to poop each day, sometimes urgently and mostly like rocks! But I would say that isn't constipation?


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Imodium doesnt work at low doses for some of us.'i would update the dose if i were you.


----------



## alisondollow (Jul 24, 2012)

jmc09 said:


> Imodium doesnt work at low doses for some of us.'i would update the dose if i were you.


Hi, I am new here, just this minute joined. I have ibs-d and have had all my life. I havent had any loperimide since Saturday morning, I normally take between 12 and 16 each morning in order to get to work. It doesnt always work and I have constant stomach discomfort. Anyway, this morning the 'd' has started up big time again as I have run out of medicine. Very depressed about it. I dont want to up the dosage any more, once I have some, but does this follow others' experiences of how their ibs-d is?Alison


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Alison,you are in the position I was before I started Codeine.Ask your Dr about Codeine if loperamide doesnt work.


----------

